
Microsoft Azure East US experiencing a partial outage - jbrantly
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/status/
======
mattkrea
Wow.. their 'history' page reveals quite a lot of incidents

[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/status/#history](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/status/#history)

~~~
cldellow
IMO, it's both more incidents and more honesty. AWS can be flaky without
getting a status update.

~~~
mattkrea
Possible. AWS isn't exactly quick to update their systems but since that last
outage in us-east that took out Netflix I don't recall anything since that has
any impact in my systems and that was over a year ago.

We use S3, EC2, DynamoDB, RDS, SNS, SES, Route53, Elastic Beanstalk, Kinesis,
Lambda, Elasticache, and probably even some of the others.

